# Winchester Mod 12 wood set



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Been a Winchester Mod 12 collector since I was 18. Bought many, passed many more, but I like to recondition them to 100%. In doing so I'll usually build new stock sets which incude checkering, carving and finishing. I have 2 more sets to complete so I brought them out to finish shaping and fitting. Both sets are finished to the same condition and ready for checkering, then finishing. This one just got color sanded and grain filled (wanted to see) with oil on it, but it's ready. Will put a factory pattern on it. I build 90% of them in a Monty Carlo configuration, my favorite. Any one else into this? I've been doing this for many years but need to be in the mood to checker.. so..
Here's a few pics. one color sanded and the other laid out ready to cut. Each receiver is a bit different being hand built so the actual one needs fit to after getting close.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice, do you make the stocks from blanks?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

mike hunt said:


> Nice, do you make the stocks from blanks?


Yes.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> Yes.


You should post a few more pictures


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Looks really nice...


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Here you go Mike.. Just started cutting the checkering, a line at a time.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice, any finished projects?


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Amazing work! That’s an artist for sure!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Super cool, a hobby I have been trying to find time for for a couple decades now. I have everything I need, except time and schooling.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

One side just about complete. Need to run the pointing cutter to finish but starting to look like something.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

There you go.. moving on. Man my eyes are getting bad..


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice pics


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Right side done.Now sand with oil and start finishing. The rest is boring.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Update .. Both sets done and in the finish.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

WOW


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

A true work of art, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Great work pops.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks bobk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! That is gorgeous wood. You pay a lot for that on a factory gun! What kind of wood is it


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^ Walnut ^^^


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

So how many hours you figure on that fine work?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I work on them every day. Today I'm still finishing and only took 15 minutes to coat them all. So figure 15 min times 50 coats.. Shaping and fitting probably took 24 hours total for 4 pieces. Checkering took around 2 hours per panel times 10. It takes a bit to get done but there are gaps in time with each step. Sometimes 2 coats can be applied per day depending on dry time. I'll probably end up around 60 hours when its all over for 2 sets.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow, that’s quite a few hours. I figured it very time consuming.


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Jun 6, 2006)

They look wonderful! Do you make them for others? I have a dozen or so very nice and dry blanks looking for some shaping.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

eyecatcher1 said:


> They look wonderful! Do you make them for others? I have a dozen or so very nice and dry blanks looking for some shaping.


I used to do quite a few but as I get older it becomes harder for me to do it any more. I'm just trying to finish up what I have here..lol.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

awesome job


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Thought you might want to see the finished set.. I'm not a photographer..


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Popspastime said:


> Thought you might want to see the finished set.. I'm not a photographer..
> View attachment 464861


Beautiful craftsmanship Don! Now are you ready to go do some ice fishing? LOL


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Not in this lifetime Joe..


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm certainly impresssed with the talent it takes to produce such a fine looking set of wood. Those are very nice !. Mike


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Great work pops.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

That is truly some outstanding work Popspastime, and an art that is sadly, rapidly disappearing. Those are two of the finest auto-loaders I've see, not too many dress their autos quite that nicely.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

PapawSmith said:


> That is truly some outstanding work Popspastime, and an art that is sadly, rapidly disappearing. Those are two of the finest auto-loaders I've see, not too many dress their quite autos that nicely.


Those are Winchester Model 12 pump guns, best shotgun ever made. Perk near 100 years old.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Popspastime said:


> Those are Winchester Model 12 pump guns, best shotgun ever made. Perk near 100 years old.


LOL, All I had to do was look at them. Normally that kind of wood is seen fitted on high end OU’s, and those guns are beautiful.


----------

